# صلاة تتحدي الطبيعة



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

حينئذ كلم يشوع الرب يوم أسلم الرب الأموريين أمام بني إسرائيل وقال أمام عيون إسرائيل 

ياشمس دومى على جبعون وياقمر على وادى أيلون " يشوع 12:10

+ كان يشوع يحارب مدينه !!  كلا بل قريه صغيرة هى قرية عاى الصغيرة 

و للمرة الثانية .. وإذا إقترب اليوم من نهايته  ولم يكن قد تم القضاء عليها .. 

 وكان لابد من مزيد من الضوء حتى يتحقق النصر . 

فلذلك صلي يشوع الى الرب صانع السماء والأرض وقال  

ياشمس دومي.
" فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتي انتقم الشعب من أعدائه " يشوع 13:10​+ سمع الرب صوت الإنسان المؤمن المتكل عليه والحافظ وصاياه .. 

وغير قوانين الطبيعه وأوقف دوران الأرض حول الشمس.

" فوقفت الشمس فى كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يومً كاملً " يشوع 13:10​+ كم هو صحيح أن الأمور التى تعمل بواسطة الصلاة هى أكثر بكثير جداً مما يحلم به الإنسان بل مما يحلم به العالم كله.

 ما أعظمك أيتها الصلاة !!!​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2008)

صلاه راااائعه جدااااااااااااايا فراشه

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> صلاه راااائعه جدااااااااااااايا فراشه
> 
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على روعة الصلاة
سلام المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> شكرا على روعة الصلاة
> 
> سلام المسيح
> 
> ...


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


----------



## christianbible5 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلاة رائعة اختي الغالية...*
*ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية كل مجتهد...*
*الرب يسوع معك...*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------

